# Is een Nederlandstalige GWN eigenlijk wel nodig

## garo

Ik vraag mij af of er wel Nederlandstalige versie van de Gentoo Weekly Newsletter nodig is, want ik zie dat er heel weinig artikels vertaald worden en ik vermoed dat de meeste mensen de GWN toch in het Engels lezen.

Wat denken jullie ?

----------

## H-Pi

ik wilde dit eigenlijk replyen in die thread waar vertalers gevraagd worden, maar ik was het weer een beetje vergeten

ik vind het eigenlijk ook een beetje zinloos, al die vertalingen, het handigst zou het zijn als iedereen in de wereld de zelfde taal sprak, maar dat is nu eenmaal niet zo, maar het is niet zo'n moeite om naast je moedertaal een andere taal te leren als overbrugging (doorgaans engels) en ik denk dat er zeer weinig nederlandse gentooers zijn die de engelse gwn niet begrijpen ( of ze begrijpen hem sowieso niet natuurlijk  :Smile: )

ik denk dat ik mijn tijd die ik over heb beter kan besteden aan het leren van linux zaken, zodat ik op een andere manier wat bij kan dragen aan de gentoo-community

----------

## garo

Versta me niet verkeerd, ik vind nederlandstalige vertalingen helemaal niet slecht, maar voor zo'n korte tekst als gwn is het (volgens mij) totaal overbodig. Degene die dit vertalen kunnen beter hun energie steken in iets grotere teksten zoals de artikels van LinuxFocus.

----------

## Bonkie

Mja ik lees zowat alles in het Engels ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matje

Geloof me, de GWN is geen korte tekst om te vertalen  :Smile:  Momenteel lopen we wat achter omdat een iemand ergens op een conferentie is, een andere persoon is onbereikbaar :s en ikzelf zit in mijn examens. Ik vertaal met plezier die GWN, er zijn nog altijd mensen die moeite hebben met het Engels, bekijk maar eens de kwaliteit van sommige posts hier op het forum  :Wink: , en ik hoop zo mijn steentje bij te dragen om die tot the way of linux te bekeren  :Smile:  Ik vind dat het Nederlands al genoeg buiten beschouwing gelaten wordt in de computerwereld. Als de Japanners een vertaling hebben, waarom wij dan niet?  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ik vind dat het Nederlands al genoeg buiten beschouwing gelaten wordt in de computerwereld.

 

Ik ben juist blij dat er maar 1 taal gebruikt wordt in de computertaal, dit is veel minder verwarrend, als ik bijvoorbeeld op internet informatie zoek, is er het voordeel dat je bijna alle informatie kan lezen omdat het in het engels is, stel je voor dat elke taal evenveel werd gebruikt, dan was 99 % van de info die ik vond niet bruikbaar aangezien ik geen japans,russisch,zweeds,roemeens,bulgaars,fins,.. ken.

----------

## Matje

Er bestaat zo een optie als zoeken op taal  :Wink:  Ik vind gewoon dat iets als een taal geen beperking mag zijn om gebruik te kunnen maken van een pc. Het is waar dat zowat iedereen die linux zou installeren voldoende Engels verstaat, maarja...

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Er bestaat zo een optie als zoeken op taal

 

idd, maar als iedereen alle documentatie in zijn/haar moedertaal schrijft, gaat er heel veel nuttige informatie verloren voor mensen die die taal toevallig niet kennen.

----------

## Matje

Dus... Kunnen we gelijk ook het Dutch-forum afschaffen?

Ik zie dat toch veel mensen hier vragen komen stellen en niet op de andere mensen, wat voor mij zoveel wil zeggen als dat ze liever Nederlands spreken / lezen als Engels...

Je mag er nog wat over verder filosoferen van mij, maar ik blijf toch vertalen, het is mijn verloren tijd hè  :Wink: 

----------

## water

Ik lees h'm meestal even snel in het engels, maar, als er mensen zijn die hun tijd en energie in willen steken, mijn zegen hebben ze. Ik weet niet hoeveel inwoners Belgie heeft, maar nederland inmiddels zo'n 16 miljoen inwoners, dus potentiele lezers genoeg. En, Gentoo groeit verschrikkelijk hard binne Nederland en Belgie.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ik weet niet hoeveel inwoners Belgie heeft

 

10 miljoen waarvan 6 miljoen vlamingen en 4 miljoen walen, maar zowat elke vlaming die in gentoo geinteresseerd is kent ook engels.

----------

## heijs

Ik vind het een goede zaak dat de nieuwsbrief in zoveel mogelijk talen verschijnt. Het is meestal toch net even makkelijker om een nieuwsbrief in je eigen taal te lezen dan in het engels. Dat is bij de installatie handleiding toch ook zo?

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Dat is bij de installatie handleiding toch ook zo?

 

Ik heb de installatiehandleiding in het engels gedaan, ik kies eigenlijk zowat overal de engelse versie, dan heb ik de nieuwste versie en is er geen enkele kans dat er fouten in de vertaling zitten.

PS: IK ZEG NIET DAT DE MENSEN DIE ZICH BEZIG HOUDEN MET DOCUMENTEN TE VERTALEN GEEN ENGELS KUNNEN ! IK ZEG ALLEEN DAT EEN KANS VAN 0% op VERTALINGSFOUTEN BETER IS DAN EEN KANS VAN 0,0000...001%

EDIT: Ik heb zelfs veel respect voor mensen die zoveel tijd/energie steken in het vertalen. Ik ben alleen bang dat het een beetje verloren moeite is

----------

## Matje

Hmja, ik lees persoonlijk ook die handleidingen in het Engels hoor... Ik heb ook geen behoefte aan die vertalingen, nogal logisch, als ik het kan vertalen versta ik het ook in het Engels, maar het is voor diegenen die dat niet kunnen dat ik het doe.

----------

## Stuartje

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ik weet niet hoeveel inwoners Belgie heeft 
> 
> 10 miljoen waarvan 6 miljoen vlamingen en 4 miljoen walen, maar zowat elke vlaming die in gentoo geinteresseerd is kent ook engels.

 

Correctie.

Elke Vlaming die zich verdiept in de pc kent Engels. Zonder Engels redt je het nu eenmaal niet in computerworld  :Wink: 

----------

## Matje

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Correctie.
> 
> Elke Vlaming die zich verdiept in de pc kent Engels. Zonder Engels redt je het nu eenmaal niet in computerworld 

 

En hoe komt dat?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Stuartje

 *Matje wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   Correctie.
> 
> Elke Vlaming die zich verdiept in de pc kent Engels. Zonder Engels redt je het nu eenmaal niet in computerworld  
> 
> En hoe komt dat? 

 

Omdat Engels de wereldtaal is in de IT-wereld zeker?

----------

## Matje

Nee, omdat er zo weinig Nederlandse support is  :Razz: 

----------

## garo

 *Matje wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   Correctie.
> 
> Elke Vlaming die zich verdiept in de pc kent Engels. Zonder Engels redt je het nu eenmaal niet in computerworld  
> 
> En hoe komt dat? 

 

Maakt niet uit, you can't change the past. 

Het is nu eenmaal zo, de mensen moeten zich maar aanpassen.

----------

## Matje

Awel? Ik pas mij toch aan?  :Razz: 

Het is hypocriet om te zeggen dat iemand Engels moet leren om met linux te leren werken.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Het is hypocriet om te zeggen dat iemand Engels moet leren om met linux te leren werken.

 

Zelfs als alle mogelijke documenten die ook maar een klein beetje met linux hebben te maken naar het nederlands worden vertaald, moet je nog engels leren. alle namen en argumenten van programma's zijn engelse woorden (of combinaties en afkortingen hiervan), zowat alle commentaar in broncode is engels, alle programmeertalen zijn gebaseerd op engels, ...

----------

## water

Toch vindt ik het vertalen van documenten wel belangrijk. Het maakt gentoo gewoon nog toegankelijker voor de grote massa. 

En het argument dat vertalen fouten met zich meebrengt is een beetje flauw. Voor iedereen wiens moedertaal geen engels is, zal sneller fouten maken met het mis-interpreteren van het engelse document, dan dat een vertaler, die er goed en rustig over nadenkt, iets niet goed zal vertalen.

----------

## heijs

Helemaal mee eens.

Bovendien weet de vertaler echt wel hoe hij het moet vertalen, hij is immers zelf een Gentoo gebruiker! Dit zorgt dat de kans op fouten sterk afneemt.

----------

## biroed

Ik vind alle inspanningen om Linux toegankelijker te maken oke, zo ook de vertalingen van de Gentoo documentatie.

Ik denk dat Gentoo hierdoor meer aanhang in de lage landen krijgt, en daar is nix mis mee...

----------

## Matje

 *heijs wrote:*   

> Bovendien weet de vertaler echt wel hoe hij het moet vertalen, hij is immers zelf een Gentoo gebruiker! Dit zorgt dat de kans op fouten sterk afneemt.

 

Ben je daar zeker van? Jullie hebben wel veel vertrouwen in onze Engels->Nederlandse capaciteiten... :Laughing: 

Serieus: het maken van fouten in stukjes tekst is wel redelijk snel gebeurd, maar de "code-fragmenten" daar kom ik (en de andere vertalers) praktisch niet aan. Wij wijzigen de doorlopende teksten tussen de xml-tags door...

----------

